# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  VOLANDO MARIPOSAS DE PAPEL.

## BITTOR

Una vez vi un numero que hizo Jorge Blass en el que recortaba con las manos de un papel algo que eran como dos alas, como una mariposa y de pronto mientras sonaba musica la hizo volar con un abanico mientras producia mas y mas de colores y todas volaban; la verdad es que fue precioso. Alguien conoce este efecto? Un saludo amiguetes.  :Wink:

----------


## magoivan

yo vi otro en un canal "discobery chanel" (creo). pero no salian mariposas, sino que cojia un billete y azia una mariposa haciendo papiroflexia y se la ponia en la punta de el dedo y al mover el dedo las alas se movian como una mariposa. lo qu e no recuerdo si acababa volando o solo se quedaba en el dedo.
salu2

----------


## mago_kaito

yo vi ese mismo efecto echo por jorge blass en disney channel, en maravillas de la magia moderna sale este efecto muy bien explicado. AUNque la produccion final de muchas mariposas es cosa tuya.

----------


## Ravenous

Te refieres a este?

----------


## ARENA

Este es un efecto que he visto en algun video de Jeff McBride pero solo son 2 mariposas las que vuelan y a Jorge Blass lo he visto pero con el snowstorm.

Estas seguro que lo que volaba de colores eran mariposas ? o simplemente pedacitos de papel?

saludos

----------


## BITTOR

Aupa chabalotes; pues eran cahitos de papel; imaginate que de un doble papel recortas con los dedos un cachito en forma de ala; pues cuando lo recortas y desplegas el otro papel te queda algo como dos alitas y esto era lo que hacia volar Jorge. Un monton de estas de colores. Las hacia volar con un abanico. Es uno de los efectos mas bonitos que he visto, fue precioso.  :Wink:

----------


## rafa cama

El juego tal y como se ha descrito existe y se comercializa, aunque no lo he visto en ninguna tienda online española.

http://murphysmagicsupplies.com/cata...tterflies.html

Saludines

----------


## BITTOR

No es ese el juego Rafa; imaginate dos alitas recortadas de papel maché (creo que se llama asi)y hacerlas volar con un abanico. Nadie vio el efecto? que pena  :(

----------


## ARENA

BITTOR Pues sera el mismo efecto al que hace referencia Rafa pero en vez de compradas  las mariposas , seran faricadas por el mismo.Pero el efecto es el mismo mariposas de papel que vuelan por un abanico.o no ?

----------


## BITTOR

Si, el efecto es el mismo y parece muy bonito tambien; lo que pasa que esto era la leche porque Jorge las recortaba del papel y las hacia volar y luego iba sacando mas y mas del puño. Me gustaria haberos podido dar mas datos para que me ayudarais pero hace muchisimo que vi este efecto.

----------


## letang

Yo he visto a Jorge Blass hacer volar las mariposas creo que en Barakaldo, presentando la gala de escena, y la verdad es que no recuerdo el detalle de si eran maripsoas bien hechas o recortes de dos alas, en todo caso, el efecto es el mismo.
Y quizá lo de recortarlas del papel sea una idea de presentación o una de esas cosas que un mago te hace "creer ver" y en verdad no han sucedido, jejeje, esas cosas son las mejores xD

----------


## alexis1987

Coincido lo he visto y es uno de los mas bellos
Espero q te salga tan lindo cuando loo intentes amigo

----------


## ARENA

y si vieron el programa el sabado (Nada x Aqui) saben que material utiliza Jorge Blass para el efecto de la tormenta de nieve  :Confused: 

Porque la que compras, los papelitos son demasiado grandes y no crea tanta "nieve"

Gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Supongo que será el tipo de nieva que hay en tiendamagia. No sé cuanta vendrá, pero no son papelitos.

----------

